# hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?



## elkop (30. Juli 2009)

ich interessiere mich (vorläufig rein theoretisch) für die haltung von kangal-fischen. hat jemand hier im forum erfahrung damit oder kann mir mehr darüber sagen? wie halten? woher beziehen? und so weiter.....
vielen dank


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

Hallo Elke,

diesen Link find ich ganz gut,
da steht eigentlich alles:

http://www.garrarufazucht.de/index2.htm

Gruß
Andy


----------



## elkop (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

danke andy,
für den super-link. nun muss ich mich in der aquaristik auch noch einlesen )


----------



## goldfisch (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

Hallo Elke,
goolge mal in den einschlägigen Züchterbörsen. Leider werden aber nur Thermalquellenpopulationen angeboten. Ich suche schon lange Hochlandformen, die müssten winterhart sein.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## elkop (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

danke jürgen. wusste gar nicht, dass es auch winterharte formen gibt.


----------



## goldfisch (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

Hallo Elke, 

von den Fundorten laut fishbase klingen Andana und Dezhul recht interesant. Zumindest Killis aus diesen Gegenden sind winterhart auch wenn gelegentlich Minimumtemperaturen von 10 -15 Grad angeben werden. Garra rufa scheint auch ja Mineralwasser zu mögen und frist vermutlich keine Killies. Wäre eine intresante Ergänzung. Aber aus der Türkei darf man ja überhaupt nichts mitbringen und ich kenne niemanden der schon mal im Iran war.

Die  Fische die von den Strukties zu Mondpreisen angeboten werden, stammen ja angeblich alle von Fischen aus der Thermalquelle in Kangal ab. 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## elkop (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

oh, da muss ich noch viel lernen, wie ich sehe, lieber jürgen.
ich würde ja eigentlich so um die 20 exemplare gerne in eine aquarium halten und möchte wenns geht die anfängerfehler, die man bei solchen sachen gerne macht, minimieren.


----------



## goldfisch (4. Aug. 2009)

*AW: hat jemand erfahrung mit kangal-fischen?*

Hallo Elke,
ich habe leider keine. Bei einen Barbenexperten habe ich aber welche in einen unbeheizten 600 Liter-Aquarium schwimmen sehen. 
mfg Jürgen


----------

